# Yellow river catfishing, 3/30



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slipped off to the river in holt last night for some catfishing. Tried a little different approach, river was rising like crazy so we found a good creek and eased up into it and set our lines. Caught 2 flatheads, 5 channels, and a polywog. The biggest channel was caught on rod in reel with a shrimp, other cats were caught on shiners and river roaches on our set lines. Overall good night, fish fry in the future....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice mess

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright good looking mess of cats. Glad to see that they are biting. I'm on vacation and plan to set some lines this week. Thanks for the report.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its almost time


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

The rain needs to give the river a break.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know the river up off 2 is out of the banks as usual....That's a purty nice haul of kitties though!!!


----------

